# Gearbox issues after Oil change and clips and magnets being done



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

As the title suggests about 4 months ago I had the oil changed clips and magnets done in the gearbox. Before I had this done I never had any issues with the gearbox at all after I had it done about three weeks later going from reverse back into first gear just started flashing so I turned the ignition off and back on again and everything was fine no management light came on.

I check the code when I got home and it was gear failed to engage within the allotted time.

About a month later happened again the same thing going from reverse to first
This time the management light stayed on and it said to take the car to the dealership same code so I reset everything's was fine for about 5 weeks 

Yesterday when I was reversing into my drive which is slightly downhill going forms reverse to park it came up with transmission error again take the car to the dealership. This time I could not get reverse or first gear I tried to reset the problem but it would not reset. So I drive it up the road and back with it in auto 
Would not let me select manual and would Only let me drive in second and fourth gear. When I got home I tried to reset it again this time it reset and all the gears are operated normally. Went for drive for about half an hour everything still ok.

Has anyone else experienced this problem after having the gearbox done?
The work was carried out by Litchfield so I know that it was done properly.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Regards
Tim


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you spoken to Litchfield regarding this yet?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Karls said:


> Have you spoken to Litchfield regarding this yet?


no I'm going to give them a call Monday mate


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Out of interest have you changed the gearbox software? If so which LC version are you running?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gasman said:


> Out of interest have you changed the gearbox software? If so which LC version are you running?


Yes I had the software update by Litchfield to LC6 before the gearbox was serviced.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Timboy666 said:


> As the title suggests about 4 months ago I had the oil changed clips and magnets done in the gearbox. Before I had this done I never had any issues with the gearbox at all after I had it done about three weeks later going from reverse back into first gear just started flashing so I turned the ignition off and back on again and everything was fine no management light came on.
> 
> I check the code when I got home and it was gear failed to engage within the allotted time.
> 
> ...


That's no good mate. I had mine done there and was really impressed how smooth and slick it felt after the service. Probably down to the clutch learn but has been sweet ever since. 

If I had a problem though, I'd not use it again untill I got it checked back there. I'd be worried about causing bigger problems. The code reset function should be there to clear codes after the cause is fixed, not to just keep ignoring it. 

Get it checked and let us know, good luck. 

What mileage are you on by the way?

Satan


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Satan said:


> That's no good mate. I had mine done there and was really impressed how smooth and slick it felt after the service. Probably down to the clutch learn but has been sweet ever since.
> 
> If I had a problem though, I'd not use it again untill I got it checked back there. I'd be worried about causing bigger problems. The code reset function should be there to clear codes after the cause is fixed, not to just keep ignoring it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sound advice it's done 23430 The gearbox service was done at 20682 Miles


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Timboy666 said:


> Thanks for the sound advice it's done 23430 The gearbox service was done at 20682 Miles


Almost the same miles I had mine done and same current mileage. 

Mine is a 59 plate, yours?

I think it sounds like there is still some swarf near a shift sensor confusing the box as to what is really happening. I'm sure Litcho's will fix but I'd avoid driving till then, unless Litcho's say different. 

Best of luck and hope it's soon sorted mate, feel for you. 

Satan.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I had the same work done there 18 months ago, gearbox has been fine since.

Give then a ring


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Satan said:


> Almost the same miles I had mine done and same current mileage.
> 
> Mine is a 59 plate, yours?
> 
> ...


yes its a 59 plate too


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ive had all circlips done on mine years ago by svm which were done with previous owner.

tbh ever since I purchased the car there has been a problem with reverse to 1st gear selection mainly when car is cold on 1st start up but ive lived with it despite cleaning out the solenoids which made zilch difference and neither does clutch adjust or selector re-learn

now heres the thing
I did a trackday a couple months ago where I managed to strip the 4th gear (took around 4 teeth off) but I had a replacement box so fitted that but still got exactly the same problem with reverse to 1st gear shift and that's now on Litchfield gearbox upgrade
tried the clutch re-learn but makes no difference.

my way round this is on cold start if you want to select reverse for example, is to put it in and if after 2-3 secs it does not engage then put it back into neutral then try again until the gear is eventually eventually selected, not ideal but it stops the gearbox going into limp mode and is fine for the rest of the day, if you just leave it in gear with selector light continually flashing ecu will then put box into auto and limp mode and you may have to reset error code with obd2

one day il get a chance to look into whats causing this issue but just not got the time at the moment
for the record all other gears select fine and smoothly so for time being il live with it as ive done for past two years lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Weired that the problem has remained even after changing gearboxes!!

Perhaps a software issue then, rather than a physical fault?

Interested to see how this pans out. Please keep us in the loop. 

Satan


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally, if my gearbox starts playing up I will look to get it fixed rather than doing a reset so that I can continue to drive on. Problems tend to be cheaper to fix early on.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you had the solenoid shift caps fitted? I think they solve a lot of the 1st/r problems


----------



## h8ffp (Sep 14, 2013)

how strange.......I had the exact same issues yesterday. 

Just been down to AC Speedtech and Andy plugged the car in to his laptop and he came up with two error codes - 2637 and 2641 which both relate to torque management or Traction Control. Just got Andy to clear the codes and the car has been fine......So far!!


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

*Birthday treat*

Car turned 2 years old today so I took it in to SVM for a Full service.

Most service items didn't really need doing but I was happy to have the lot done for piece of mind & hopefully that's it till next year. 

SVM were obliging & threw in some free air filters as a gesture of good will for my 1st visit.

Never seen so many GTR's in one place.

Cheers SVM


Meant to start a new thread ...... dont know how it got here


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gasman said:


> Have you had the solenoid shift caps fitted? I think they solve a lot of the 1st/r problems


Hi yes had them done too mate


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

h8ffp said:


> how strange.......I had the exact same issues yesterday.
> 
> Just been down to AC Speedtech and Andy plugged the car in to his laptop and he came up with two error codes - 2637 and 2641 which both relate to torque management or Traction Control. Just got Andy to clear the codes and the car has been fine......So far!!


What year and what milage has your car done as a matter of interest?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

jimmybrock said:


> Car turned 2 years old today so I took it in to SVM for a Full service.
> 
> Most service items didn't really need doing but I was happy to have the lot done for piece of mind & hopefully that's it till next year.
> 
> ...


Lol welcome to thread my friend good to have you dropping in even though it is a bit random :chuckle:


----------



## h8ffp (Sep 14, 2013)

Timboy666

Its a 2010 with 32k miles on the clock. Was only in for a the clips to be fitted last week. Its been fine for the rest of today. Yours?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't like seeing threads like this lol. Getting cir clips and solenoid piston clips done in a couple of weeks and was hoping that would be good prevention. Keep us posted Tim ; )


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

h8ffp said:


> Timboy666
> 
> Its a 2010 with 32k miles on the clock. Was only in for a the clips to be fitted last week. Its been fine for the rest of today. Yours?


My one is 59 plate 23400 miles 
From what I can understand is the solenoid has to made the furthest going from first to reverse or the other way round this is when it seems to be sticking. 

Did yours go into limp mode and only give you second and fourth? 

Regards
Tim


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

saucyboy said:


> Don't like seeing threads like this lol. Getting cir clips and solenoid piston clips done in a couple of weeks and was hoping that would be good prevention. Keep us posted Tim ; )


I wouldn't worry too much in might be worth asking them to clean out the solenoid packs as well when they carry out the work. It's still worth getting this done. I think it can stop catastrophic failure from happening for example trying to select 2 gears at the same time. Who have you got the world booked in with?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Solenoids already cleaned mate but will be done again whilst clips being fitted ; ) car is booked in with Sly as he's just around the corner and an absolute top bloke. Certainly knows his onions and I feel very lucky to have him so close by.


----------



## h8ffp (Sep 14, 2013)

Timboy666,

Went into limp mode. It wouldn't select first, so was starting in 2nd and went through the rest of the gears fine. Its just completly strange how the fault corrected itself after letting the car cool down.

Paul


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Don't like seeing threads like this lol. Getting cir clips and solenoid piston clips done in a couple of weeks and was hoping that would be good prevention. Keep us posted Tim ; )



as said.........mine was like this when I purchased the car and the work had been prior done so no one can say for certain its the solenoid clips or gear circlips causing the issue.
I spoke to sly about it and he thinks it could be a problem with the clutch packs engaging and disengaging from 1st to reverse but wasn't sure. 
its a real pain in the ass at times especially in the morning when you want to back out of driveway then go straight into 1st and it messes about before engaging, especially if theres a car coming lol




> Timboy666,
> 
> Went into limp mode. It wouldn't select first, so was starting in 2nd and went through the rest of the gears fine. Its just completly strange how the fault corrected itself after letting the car cool down.
> 
> Paul


normally if it goes into 2nd if you then go back into neutral and re-select it will then engage 1st, if it goes into limp then turn the car off and re-start her and it clears straight away sometimes without plugging in obd2 to clear codes

ive had 2 years of practice at this now :chuckle:


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

pulsarboby said:


> as said.........mine was like this when I purchased the car and the work had been prior done so no one can say for certain its the solenoid clips or gear circlips causing the issue.
> I spoke to sly about it and he thinks it could be a problem with the clutch packs engaging and disengaging from 1st to reverse but wasn't sure.
> its a real pain in the ass at times especially in the morning when you want to back out of driveway then go straight into 1st and it messes about before engaging, especially if theres a car coming lol
> 
> ...


Does the gear lock pin not stop you moving the gear selector then it's doing its transmission check


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

pulsarboby said:


> ...
> its a real pain in the ass at times especially in the morning when you want to back out of driveway then go straight into 1st and it messes about before engaging, especially if theres a car coming lol...


I'm sure there's something in the highway code to help there - oh yes don't reverse into the road, reverse into your drive!
Especially if you know you're going to get this problem.

hth lol :runaway:


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

goRt said:


> I'm sure there's something in the highway code to help there - oh yes don't reverse into the road, reverse into your drive!
> Especially if you know you're going to get this problem.
> 
> hth lol :runaway:



yeah that's a fair point


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

I have also had gearbox issues when I had my Motorsports map done (litchfield map inc gearbox software). Mine seems to come out of 4th gear at 3700rpm at light throttle. All other gears are fine and at WOT it's fine too. We sent litchfield a gearbox log to see if they could see what was happening and they didn't bother replying. I spoke to Ryan Griffiths and he was under the opinion my clutches were worn but odviously wouldn't know for sure. I'm going to pull my box and take it to bits and take a look in a few weeks.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Hodge said:


> We sent litchfield a gearbox log to see if they could see what was happening and they didn't bother replying.


Yeah I sent them an email on a different subject, same as you no reply. Disappointing.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

paulmc said:


> Yeah I sent them an email on a different subject, same as you no reply. Disappointing.


That's not good.

I've used Litchfield since 2010. Their level of service has always been excellent and is why they are so busy these days. However, the customer service side is slipping in terms of responding to emails and returning calls. I really do hope they recognise this fact before people start going elsewhere as Iain deserves the success. :bowdown1:


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodge said:


> I have also had gearbox issues when I had my Motorsports map done (litchfield map inc gearbox software). Mine seems to come out of 4th gear at 3700rpm at light throttle. All other gears are fine and at WOT it's fine too. We sent litchfield a gearbox log to see if they could see what was happening and they didn't bother replying. I spoke to Ryan Griffiths and he was under the opinion my clutches were worn but odviously wouldn't know for sure. I'm going to pull my box and take it to bits and take a look in a few weeks.


keep use updated on what you fine ones its apart:bowdown1:


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree ^^^^^^^
Although I haven't spent 20k on an engine build, I would still expect the same level of customer service however much I spent.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> keep use updated on what you fine ones its apart:bowdown1:


Yeah, certainly will buddy. I've trawled the internet and no-one else seems to have had the same issue so it's going to be an interesting one.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Karls said:


> That's not good.
> 
> I've used Litchfield since 2010. Their level of service has always been excellent and is why they are so busy these days. However, the customer service side is slipping in terms of responding to emails and returning calls. I really do hope they recognise this fact before people start going elsewhere as Iain deserves the success. :bowdown1:


i know they are recruiting at the moment and ians been on holiday 
so maybe thinks will get better soon


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Hodge said:


> I have also had gearbox issues when I had my Motorsports map done (litchfield map inc gearbox software). Mine seems to come out of 4th gear at 3700rpm at light throttle. All other gears are fine and at WOT it's fine too. We sent litchfield a gearbox log to see if they could see what was happening and they didn't bother replying. I spoke to Ryan Griffiths and he was under the opinion my clutches were worn but odviously wouldn't know for sure. I'm going to pull my box and take it to bits and take a look in a few weeks.



With yours it could be a separate issue altogether if she's slipping in 4th
As said let us know how you get on with it, but I would guess it's not a selection problem
I don't envy you though as the boxes themselves are extremely complicated, I was going to try repair mine but let's say that gearboxes aren't my strongest point and when it was pulled off and apart I thought 'no way' will that be going back together working so took the cowards way out and just swapped the box.





Sorry just read what you said ie popping out of 4th not slipping as I wrote above so disregard that


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

+1 on Litchfield not responding to an email I sent to Ian on Saturday
This was after he assured me that communication would improve...


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Well there's not a chance I'm replacing the box so it's coming apart regardless. 
I've got some good support, As the guys at JM-imports are letting me use 1 of there ramps to do the work so help is as hand if I end up in a shit storm so to speak.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Hodge said:


> Well there's not a chance I'm replacing the box so it's coming apart regardless.
> I've got some good support, As the guys at JM-imports are letting me use 1 of there ramps to do the work so help is as hand if I end up in a shit storm so to speak.


I was working with one of Jurgen's mate offshore the last 4 months. Dan the commission engineer (terrible i don't know his surname:chuckle He has good things to say about them, also said his Demo car was plain mental


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hodge said:


> Well there's not a chance I'm replacing the box so it's coming apart regardless.
> I've got some good support, As the guys at JM-imports are letting me use 1 of there ramps to do the work so help is as hand if I end up in a shit storm so to speak.


Kudos to you for giving it a go. :bowdown1:

Good back up to have if you do run into difficulty though. In for the updates and good luck with sorting it. 

Satan


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quick update I spoke to Litchfield They said to send the codes to their email.....lol 
Anyway yesterday I don't a clutch relearn because I notice that it was a bit jerky getting away from the line The car is pulling away a lot better now less rattles!! I went for a long drive car is running faultlessly in race mode and in normal mode so we will see if this was just a Hickup all if it will show its head again.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I've found mine is a little jurky, more so from cold. Seems to take a second or so to engage. I'm doing a 14 clutch plate mod when it's all apart, as well as dodson circlips, dodson filters and magnets and an HKS transmission sump. 
I am if I'm honest, pinning my money on the clutch pack. But I'll get a good inspection of the entire thing once it's split on the bench. 
I stripped my solenoid tray to clean a couple of months ago hoping that would sort it but it was all pretty much clean. 

Anyways once I get stuck into it I'll post plenty of pics and updates on my project thread.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodge said:


> Yeah I've found mine is a little jurky, more so from cold. Seems to take a second or so to engage. I'm doing a 14 clutch plate mod when it's all apart, as well as dodson circlips, dodson filters and magnets and an HKS transmission sump.
> I am if I'm honest, pinning my money on the clutch pack. But I'll get a good inspection of the entire thing once it's split on the bench.
> I stripped my solenoid tray to clean a couple of months ago hoping that would sort it but it was all pretty much clean.
> 
> Anyways once I get stuck into it I'll post plenty of pics and updates on my project thread.


Looking forward to seeing the pictures have you got a budget for this work in mind?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

pulsarboby said:


> ive had all circlips done on mine years ago by svm which were done with previous owner.
> 
> tbh ever since I purchased the car there has been a problem with reverse to 1st gear selection mainly when car is cold on 1st start up but ive lived with it despite cleaning out the solenoids which made zilch difference and neither does clutch adjust or selector re-learn
> 
> ...


I had the solenoid clips done on mine at Litchfields and have exactly the same problem. If the box is cold, ie first start up in the morning, if you engage reverse then try to get first it flashes for a few seconds then goes into second gear. I found the easiest solution was to move the lever to Park before trying to engage first and everything then works fine, and it only does it when the box is cold, after the first few gear engagements it's fine. I'm wondering if it's something to do with the gearbox oil being too viscous when it's cold.


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> ive had all circlips done on mine years ago by svm which were done with previous owner.
> 
> tbh ever since I purchased the car there has been a problem with reverse to 1st gear selection mainly when car is cold on 1st start up but ive lived with it despite cleaning out the solenoids which made zilch difference and neither does clutch adjust or selector re-learn
> 
> ...


are still using your solenoid pack or the one from new box


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm using the one that was with the new box so that definitely rules that out
Gear selectors are ruled out
So that leaves the clutch packs /selectors as that part was from my old box so problem must lie within there

With regard to oil 'think Barry p posted' I'm using hks oil not Nissan but the problem was initially there when I bought the car and it had nissans oil in then so wouldn't think it's a viscosity problem although the thought had crossed my mind in the past which is why I started to use the hks oils


----------



## Yamdan (Jan 22, 2014)

I got exactly the same issue and car is in for a checkup next tuesday and hopefully that will get this problem sorted once and for all.

We have so far tried

3 oilchanges
TSB clips done
Valve body cleaned
New software
A LOT of clutch relearns and all different TP and CC settings

Keeping fingers crossed that it will get sorted now.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Yamdan said:


> I got exactly the same issue and car is in for a checkup next tuesday and hopefully that will get this problem sorted once and for all.
> 
> We have so far tried
> 
> ...


Is the box coming apart, or you just leaving it to your tuner to decide what's needed.


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> I'm using the one that was with the new box so that definitely rules that out
> Gear selectors are ruled out
> So that leaves the clutch packs /selectors as that part was from my old box so problem must lie within there
> 
> With regard to oil 'think Barry p posted' I'm using hks oil not Nissan but the problem was initially there when I bought the car and it had nissans oil in then so wouldn't think it's a viscosity problem although the thought had crossed my mind in the past which is why I started to use the hks oils


are you getting any trouble codes


----------



## Yamdan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hodge said:


> Is the box coming apart, or you just leaving it to your tuner to decide what's needed.


Im going to my Nissan deal and they just change gearbox. Never open up.
So we will see what happens


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yamdan said:


> I got exactly the same issue and car is in for a checkup next tuesday and hopefully that will get this problem sorted once and for all.
> 
> We have so far tried
> 
> ...



is your problem that the car was coming out of 4 gear or was the problem the same as mine as a matter of interest?


----------



## Yamdan (Jan 22, 2014)

Timboy666 said:


> is your problem that the car was coming out of 4 gear or was the problem the same as mine as a matter of interest?


Ohhh Sorry forgot to clarifye that. 

My problem is flashing 1 gear! NOT coming out of 4 gear.

Going from R too 1 gear when cold I more or less always end up in 2 gear IF I dont go to N for 10 sek and then to 1 gear!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yamdan said:


> Ohhh Sorry forgot to clarifye that.
> 
> My problem is flashing 1 gear! NOT coming out of 4 gear.
> 
> Going from R too 1 gear when cold I more or less always end up in 2 gear IF I dont go to N for 10 sek and then to 1 gear!


Mines been fine since it did it the first time. but I must say I find after doing the 
Clutch learn is much better it seems to me sometimes you can have a bad clutch learn where the car is very lumpy on takeoff.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> I'm using the one that was with the new box so that definitely rules that out
> Gear selectors are ruled out
> So that leaves the clutch packs /selectors as that part was from my old box so problem must lie within there
> 
> With regard to oil 'think Barry p posted' I'm using hks oil not Nissan but the problem was initially there when I bought the car and it had nissans oil in then so wouldn't think it's a viscosity problem although the thought had crossed my mind in the past which is why I started to use the hks oils



Do you know if there's a selector for each gear? 
I'm really looking forward to taking my box apart now, I'm interested on knowing how all this works and the cause of my issues.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

don't quote me on this but I think 2 gears share one selector like most cars but will need someone in the know to confirm that

what I do know is that the box is extremely complex and is basically split into 3 sections with the middle section containing the main gearset and solenoid pack then you have the clutch and 4wd housing, this is where I think the selection problem could lie with the clutches as they are not allowing the gear selectors to fully engage

if your taking your car to jurgans and he or one of his lads is giving you a hand it will be interesting to see what they find as seems theres a few of us in the same boat here so if you could take a few snaps and details of what and what not to do then will be much appreciated.
I can pull a normal gearbox apart and re-assemble but these things frighten me as not really looked in to how they work plus you need special tools to remove the gears and no doubt other bits too which I don't have


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> don't quote me on this but I think 2 gears share one selector like most cars but will need someone in the know to confirm that
> 
> what I do know is that the box is extremely complex and is basically split into 3 sections with the middle section containing the main gearset and solenoid pack then you have the clutch and 4wd housing, this is where I think the selection problem could lie with the clutches as they are not allowing the gear selectors to fully engage
> 
> ...


I certainly will bud. Forums are all about sharing info and experiences. If we don't, dealers and traders get richer and we just get poorer. These are expensive cars (well for me anyway), if we can identify something that saves people money then I'm all for that.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^
Dead right fella
As the cars get older it certainly helps to know what your dealing with and carry out repairs yourself as and when needed

Some aren't as fortunate to have the mechanical skills or tools so have to rely on dealers ect but like you I'm not minted so anything I can do myself I will and if I don't know how then il do my damnedest to find out. 

people like you who will have a crack at it are a godsend as we can all learn from stuff like this


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> ^^^
> Dead right fella
> As the cars get older it certainly helps to know what your dealing with and carry out repairs yourself as and when needed
> 
> ...


Let's start a GTR DIY revolution brother.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick update gearbox has been running lawlessly may it long continue:bowdown1:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Timboy666 said:


> Just a quick update gearbox has been running lawlessly may it long continue:bowdown1:


'...lawlessly..'? Is that a new technical term?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Karls said:


> '...lawlessly..'? Is that a new technical term?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Karls said:


> '...lawlessly..'? Is that a new technical term?


Lol it is now!!!!


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> Just a quick update gearbox has been running lawlessly may it long continue:bowdown1:


What was the outcome, what was actually the cause of the problems?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodge said:


> What was the outcome, what was actually the cause of the problems?


I think the outcome is not to have a knee-jerk reaction if your gearbox decides to throw up something funny I could have gone to Litchfield with it and probably been charged best part of £450 and had no problems found instead I've reset the fault done a clutch relearn and I've had no problem since gearboxes been working perfectly ever since I've done that. I have an engineering background so I don't take things lightly but sometimes you just have to realise that these gearboxes are like watches sometimes things just it stuck!! 
But I will keep you all posted if the problem does return.

Regards
Tim


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> I think the outcome is not to have a knee-jerk reaction if your gearbox decides to throw up something funny I could have gone to Litchfield with it and probably been charged best part of £450 and had no problems found instead I've reset the fault done a clutch relearn and I've had no problem since gearboxes been working perfectly ever since I've done that. I have an engineering background so I don't take things lightly but sometimes you just have to realise that these gearboxes are like watches sometimes things just it stuck!!
> But I will keep you all posted if the problem does return.
> 
> Regards
> Tim




I'm an engineer myself Tim funny enough. 
I've tried 3 clutch learns, adjusted the clamping force on the clutch, cleaned solenoid tray and changed oil. Tried a different transmission software and it's still the same. Seems to be betting worse as in now it's happening at lower RPM but again only in 4th. 
I've tried every other simple option, next stop is to strip the box, upgrade the clutches while I'm on and inspect it for any issues or worn parts.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodge said:


> I'm an engineer myself Tim funny enough.
> I've tried 3 clutch learns, adjusted the clamping force on the clutch, cleaned solenoid tray and changed oil. Tried a different transmission software and it's still the same. Seems to be betting worse as in now it's happening at lower RPM but again only in 4th.
> I've tried every other simple option, next stop is to strip the box, upgrade the clutches while I'm on and inspect it for any issues or worn parts.


Sounds like it could be a bent fork in the gearbox mate


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Interesting read on LC versions & gearbox glitches. Not conclusive but certainly food for thought...

Discussion of newer LC's on CBA Transmissions - Transmission & Drivetrain - GT-R Life


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you think, how much true is there...?
LC5 and LC4 destroying CBA gearboxes...?


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

SuzaFan said:


> What do you think, how much true is there...?
> LC5 and LC4 destroying CBA gearboxes...?


This is VERY interesting indeed. My car had no issues until I upgraded from stage 4 with 2012 transmission software, to downpipes and a Motorsports map and the latest transmission software required. The car had never been launched until then. Since then, I've had an issue with the car coming out of 4th at light throttle. I'm opening up the box in October, let's hope it's as simple as a bent fork.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

SuzaFan said:


> What do you think, how much true is there...?
> LC5 and LC4 destroying CBA gearboxes...?


When I bought my car it was a stage 2 with lc4. It threw a code not long into my ownership. Had gearbox opened and all was fine so had a solenoid cleanup. To me the gearbox just didn't feel quite right as occasionally it would delay before engaging. Wasn't long before it threw another fault. This time I flashed it back to LC2 and car hasn't missed a beat in over a year (touching wood!). I make sure I do regular gear learns. 

Now that's just my personal experience. I'm sure there are plenty on here who has been running lc4/5 on CBAs long term with no issues. I actually prefer the harder shifts of lc2. After all it wasn't a comfy merc I was after!


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Gasman said:


> When I bought my car it was a stage 2 with lc4. It threw a code not long into my ownership. Had gearbox opened and all was fine so had a solenoid cleanup. To me the gearbox just didn't feel quite right as occasionally it would delay before engaging. Wasn't long before it threw another fault. This time I flashed it back to LC2 and car hasn't missed a beat in over a year (touching wood!). I make sure I do regular gear learns.
> 
> Now that's just my personal experience. I'm sure there are plenty on here who has been running lc4/5 on CBAs long term with no issues. I actually prefer the harder shifts of lc2. After all it wasn't a comfy merc I was after!


I think this is the route I'm going to take also. I have noticed also funny enough that sometimes when I pull away it takes a while for it to engage and when it does its a little harsh. It was never like that on the previous LC software. 
I know after reading the topics from GTRlife, a lot of this is speculation, but for me it all seems a little too common for my liking. 

It would be nice to get some traders on here to get there (unbiased) opinion on it all, although I can't see this happening as they have products to sell. It may be down to us DIYers to do the digging. 
I for 1, will be documenting my finding for all to see, with plenty of pictures info. Be great if you other guys could do the same and not just, I gave it to my tuner and now it's fixed. There are complicated cars and IMO we need to start asking tuners more questions about what they've fixed. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just an update gearbox has still not gone wrong at all running faultlessly now at 24500 :bowdown1:


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> Just an update gearbox has still not gone wrong at all running faultlessly now at 24500 :bowdown1:


So you did a clutch learn and everything was good?

Personally I'm starting to think I've got a bent fork as previously mentioned. Box is coming out 24th October.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodge said:


> So you did a clutch learn and everything was good?
> 
> Personally I'm starting to think I've got a bent fork as previously mentioned. Box is coming out 24th October.


Yes basically I did the clutch relearn and it hasn't gone the wrong. But like I said I think sometimes you can do a relearn and it makes it worse the way it pulls away so I'm wondering if sometimes it can do a bad one then you just need to do another afterwards if you're not happy with it


----------

